# TMPGEn Einstellungen für VCD+SVCD



## Davide (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe da eine Frage zu TMPGEnc und den dort möglichen Formaten.

Also wenn ich ein Video in der Größe 320x240 in VCD umwandeln möchte, vergrößert das Programm mir mein Video auf die standart Werte für VCD 352x288.

Wenn ich das auf einem Fernsehen sehen möchte, ist das vielleicht auch gut so, aber ich möchte das weiterhin nur auf dem PC sehen und somit die größe erhalten, da sonnst alles so leicht unscharf wird.

Knn man das überhaupt? Oder ist das Format für mpg 1 so fest? Da gibt es zwar zahlreiche Einstellungen, aber beim Asgangsmaterial beliben die Wrte erhalten, vielleicht übersehe ich da auch was.

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## 27b-6 (26. Oktober 2004)

Moin!
Wenn Du in VCD umwandelst benutzt das Programm natürlich die dafür benötigten Voreinstellung. Wandele also nicht in VCD um, sondern in gewöhnliches MPEG-1. Hier mußt Du aber ein wenig mit den Einstellungen (Datenrate) rumprobieren um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!


----------



## Davide (26. Oktober 2004)

hmm... Also geht das mit dem Programm nicht? Oder meinst du das ich da über die Einstellungen was machen kann? Wenn ja, hab ich da zwei Fragen:

a) Welche Einstellungen genau?
b) Der bietet mir (über den Wizard) nur VCD, (S)VCD und DVD an, eine freie Einstellung seh ich nicht. Wie sag ich dem, das ich nur eine mpeg 1 datei erstellen möchte?

Welche kostenlose/testversion Software kannn ich dafür nehmen? Im ganzen Forum sehe ich beim Thema avi2mpeg oder mov2mpeg das TMPGEn empfohlen wird.

Ach ja, klar hast du mir geholen! Danke.


----------



## 27b-6 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Der Wizard ist extra für die schnellen Voreinstellungen gedacht.
Wizard abbrechen. Du kannst ein Video per Drag'n'Drop direkt in das Programmfenster ziehen.
Einstellungen wie im SreenShot sind wie bei VCD, außer Größe. Wenn Du Dir das antun willst, kannst Du unter Settings eigene Einstellungen vornehmen.
START drücken und fertig.

Viel Spaß damit!

Adios!


----------



## Davide (26. Oktober 2004)

Tjo. Eigentlich fällt mir da gleich was auf bei dir. Scheinbar hast du in deiner Version mehr Freiheiten. Ich habe eine FreeVersion dieses Programms. zwar ist es 30 tage voll funktionsfähig (hat man hier so im Forum herausgelesen), aber ich kann einige Einstellungen doch nicht machen. Erst dachte ich, dass gewisse Felder nur aktiv werden, wenn man im Vorfeld andere Einstellungen macht, deshalb war ich auch etwas am verzweifeln. Ich denke bei dir wird es wohl gehen, deshalb wundertst du dich wie leicht die Lösung ist, bei mir leider nicht.

siehe link:

Bild


----------



## kasper (26. Oktober 2004)

Einfach im Menue "File" auf "New project" klicken, dann kann man alles manuell einstellen. Der Wizard darft NICHT verwendet werden, wenn man es manuell einstellen will.


----------



## Davide (27. Oktober 2004)

JA! SUPER! DANKE!

Also doch ein Fehler wie ich an die Sache grundsetzlich herangegangen bin. Hatte ja den Wizard ausgeschaltet, nur dass ich noch extra ein neues Projekt anlegen muss, obwohl keins aktiv war, wußte ich nicht.

Hat auf jeden Fall super funktioniert. Danke euch beiden nochmal!


----------

